# Illustrator CS - Textmarkierung nicht sichtbar



## Birliban (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

leider weiß ich mir keinen Rat bzw. kann mir die Illustrator-Hilfe nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich habe in I. -CS einen Flyer erstellt, einige Texte darin erstellt usw. Mitten im Arbeiten habe ich vielleicht aus Versehen irgendne Testenkombination gedrückt. Jedenfalls ist es nicht mehr sichtbar wenn ich den Text markiere. Dieser wird ja normalerweise schwarz hinterlegt wenn man ihn markiert. Das passiert bei mir nicht mehr, ich kann den Text allerdings trotzdem markieren (blind) und er reagiert auch auf veränderungen. Ist halt nur immer ein Blindflug. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte und wie ich es wieder normal hinbekomme oder ist es ein Illustrator Bug?

Wenn ich ein neues Dokument erstelle verhält sich die Textmarkierung ganz normal.
Windows Reboot und Illustrator Neustart hat auch nix gebracht.

Wenn nix hilft muss ich eben alles umständlich in das neue Dokument kopieren.

Danke, 
Gruß Birlie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juni 2004)

Kurz und knapp: Drück *Strg-H* und schon kannst Du Deinen markierten Text wieder sehen 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Birliban (6. Juni 2004)

Ui das ging fix! 
Danke ALF. Wer soll schon von allein draufkommen dass das 'Ecken ausblenden' heißt...

Also Admin, Thema abgehandelt. 
Schönen Sonntag noch...
Birlie


----------

